

SwissMiss Pimps Out Hotly Designed Gojee.com - MPLaValle
http://www.swiss-miss.com/2011/07/gojee.html

======
wmeredith
This looks familiar...

I did the UX and front end implementation on a very similar site in July last
year (having been inspired by thesixtyone.com myself).

Here's the site: <http://BlaineFisherPhotography.com> Here's a walk through of
the creative & dev process: [http://voltagecreative.com/articles/blaine-
fisher-photograph...](http://voltagecreative.com/articles/blaine-fisher-
photography-site-launch/)

I love this design aesthetic and am glad to see it catching on more and more.

------
subpixel
The site looks great and is fun to use.

But thinking about how Gojee might plan to make money, I'm reminded of the
difference between a product and a feature:

[http://www.philmichaelson.com/founding-decisions/build-a-
bus...](http://www.philmichaelson.com/founding-decisions/build-a-business-not-
a-feature/)

EDIT:

I didn't realize the author of that post is working on another recipe site. No
idea if he's following his own advice or not ;)

------
hetian
Thanks Leftnode.

Because we just launched Gojee, we've chosen to focus on improving the depth
of the browsing experience for a majority of current internet users. That
means the major browsers on fairly recent machines and mobile.

We're not perfect, but we're improving day by day. If you have any
problems/suggestions, feel free to email me at tian.he@gojee.com

------
gte910h
Must give email before you show me a reason I want to give you my email?

No thanks.

~~~
MPLaValle
Hey there, fair point and we're workin on a tour! For now you can see screen
shots on SwissMiss's website. Should be enough to convince :-)

~~~
gte910h
But you need to show me the reason I want to give you my email. I don't see
why the website needs my email to show me recipes.

------
leftnode
Gojee.com is poorly tested because it was attempting to animate giant
background images which bring an older machine or one without a GPU to a
crawl.

